# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن >  مفهوم این اسکریپت چیست؟

## nineteen

سلام میدونم این کار یکم ناشیانه هست که من کد رو اینجا بنویسم و توضیحش رو از شما بخوام 
ولی من وقت زیادی ندارن این اسکریپت مربوط به فروشگاه هست می خوام اول بدونم چی می کنه بعد این که اگر پاک کنم مشکلی پیش میاد یا نه

<script language="Javascript1.2"><!-- // load htmlarea
   
  _editor_url = "";                     // URL to htmlarea files
   
  var win_ie_ver = parseFloat(navigator.appVersion.split("MSIE")[1]);
   
  if (navigator.userAgent.indexOf('Mac')        >= 0) { win_ie_ver = 0; }
   
  if (navigator.userAgent.indexOf('Windows CE') >= 0) { win_ie_ver = 0; }
   
  if (navigator.userAgent.indexOf('Opera')      >= 0) { win_ie_ver = 0; }
   
  if (win_ie_ver >= 5.5) {
   
   document.write('<scr' + 'ipt src="' +_editor_url+ './htmlarea/editor.js"');
   
   document.write(' language="Javascript1.2"></scr' + 'ipt>');  
   
  } else { document.write('<scr'+'ipt>function editor_generate() { return false; }</scr'+'ipt>'); }

----------


## حامد مصافی

يك اديتور مي سازد!

----------


## nineteen

ببخشی یعنی چی یک ادیتور میسازه؟

----------


## mrbm_2007

با توجه به نوع browser کاربر سعی میکنه editor.js رو که حاوی editor_generate() هست رو لود کنه و اگه ورژن یا نوع browser مناسب نبود این فانکشن رو تعریف میکنه تا الکی false برگردونه!

----------


## nineteen

ممنون از جواب تون یعنی اگر از برنامه حذف بشه مشکلی پیش میاره

----------

